
Ceglia says arrest dredged up Facebook pact - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/08/02/BU3J1ENH9F.DTL
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This was reported yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1569171>

